# IBS and dizziness, light headed



## jojo72 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi there

I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone else had experienced a connection between IBS and head symptoms such as dizziness/light headedness?

I have had IBS as long as I can remember, and the worse the symptoms of IBS are, the worse my head symptoms become. For example, at the moment I have terrible swelling in my abdomen and bad cramps, coupled with extreme light headedness and spacey "out of it" feelings.

Is this a common occurrence for people with IBS?

Look forward to hearing from people


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

Yes, that's common with IBS but even more so, common with Small intestine bacterial overgrowth or Candida.

It's also called brain fog.

*Clouding of consciousness*, also known as *brain fog* or *mental fog,* is a term used in conventional medicine denoting an abnormality in the "regulation" of the "overall level" of consciousness that is mild and less severe than adelirium. The sufferer experiences a subjective sensation of mental clouding described as feeling "foggy"

Doctors have long said that _autointoxication_ causes clouding of consciousness and that this autointoxication is what is responsible for hepatic encephalopathy. Ironically, modern conventional doctors label autointoxication itself as quackery while still maintaining that *intestinal faecal toxins can poison the brain and cause hepatic encephalopathy* (clouding of consciousness) if the liver fails to detoxify it. Intestinal _candidiasis_ (also known as _candida-related complex_ or _the yeast syndrome_) causing "brain fog" in alternative medicine parallels candidiasis causing clouding of consciousness in conventional medicine. Some alternative medicine practitioners say that _mucoid plaque_can indirectly cause "brain fog" by providing a haven for autointoxication causing bacteria and candida yeast as well as by acting as a reservoir for the toxins they produce.


----------



## mbrenner714 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been experiencing bloating, more frequently after I eat, and is followed a lot by a "churning" feeling in the pit of my stomach after I eat, sometimes a tremor, shakiness even, followed by cramping and more bloating. I have had this for a few months now, but is becoming more frequent. It seems to be worse towards the evening, and a lot of the time I will get dizziness/headaches as well. I eliminated carbs a while back; I have been only consuming protein and vegetables, i.e. spinach, kale, etc. It seems to make no difference. I have been taking probiotics daily as well. I went through a period of heavy stress, but things have settled down. Any ideas? It is getting to the point where I dread eating, going out sometimes, for fear I will have an "attack" and my mood just goes south. It's so random sometimes. I make sure to consume plenty of fluids, which does not seem to be a problem. Any ideas? I had an abdominal CT done recently, which showed I had "fluid filled loops, SB, and inflammation", no sure what that means. Thanks!


----------



## jojo72 (Oct 14, 2013)

Freud said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Yes, that's common with IBS but even more so, common with Small intestine bacterial overgrowth or Candida.
> 
> ...


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

yep, I cannot think clearly at all when my IBS is bad and I feel unsteady on my feet.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Most certainly...I get very dizzy and light headed every time my ibs d flares up. Which is quite often these days. The more times I go , the worse the dizziness and brain fog...with me I get very angry and have bad anxiety when I get diarreha...I get stuck in the house for days...weeks at times and that just makes me have anxiety.. It is a vicious circle...I hate this... Not a way to live life.


----------



## jojo72 (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh it's so good to know I'm not alone. The head symptoms are so debilitating, and it doesn't help that I had a car accident and concussion a few years back. Oh yes, and anxiety. So it's a pretty nasty combination. I'm sorry to hear that you feel so bad, but I really appreciate you sharing


----------



## mbrenner714 (Oct 14, 2013)

I had a full blood workup not long ago; my liver seemed okay, enzymes were normal, no hepatic issues I don't think. I have headaches also. This can all be tied to IBS? Does anyone else have that issue? The headaches and dizziness are the scariest part to me.

Thanks


----------



## concernedmom98 (Nov 6, 2013)

Help!

My 15 year old son has been having a really tough time.

His worst symptom is dizziness! He hasn't been in school for 10 weeks... he feels like the room is spinning a lot.

He's had an upper GI, ultrasound, MRA, MRI, blood work, balance test, ECHO, stool samples, urine samples. No doctor can tell me anything besides he has vaso vascular instability and probably IBS.

He tried blood pressure pills for the vaso vascualr instability for a month and it didn't help - just made his heart race.

Everything comes back normal otherwise... the neurologists can't find anything... Ear nose and throat can't either but they want to try physical therapy.

We've been watching what he eats so he doesn't get bad abdominal pain (he was getting spasms bad and a lot of pain) but we're still figuring that part out. What he can eat - what he can't...

Can IBS cause dizziness this bad??? When he tries to go to school he only makes it to his second class. He feels so dizzy... he feels like he may pass out. He sometimes sees black spots. This isn't a kid that hates school... he's so frustrated. He wants to get back to his normal life. I've taken him to so many different doctors and no one can help! He doesn't have BPPV but that's what it sounds like symptom-wise aside from his stomach issues. My son has always been healthy... he also has an issue with feeling like he has to pee all of the time regardless of if he needs to.

If anyone can share a similar experience or something we can try, I would be most grateful. I feel so helpless as a parent... I cannot believe that with modern medicine he is still feeling this badly after 10 weeks...


----------



## concernedmom98 (Nov 6, 2013)

I would love to hear from someone...


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

concernedmom98 said:


> Help!
> 
> My 15 year old son has been having a really tough time.
> 
> ...


Hi!

I understand that you are concerned. Those symptoms are atypical for IBS and I would say it's very important that you get to the bottom with what's causing them. If doctors blame IBS without further explanation they are just plain unprofessional. First of all IBS is not a real explanation to anything and certainly not that kind of dizziness. Extreme dizziness and brain fog are completely different sensations. That is, if it doesn't get better while fasting. Is there any difference in the dizziness when your son doesn't eat and when he does? Dizziness and a frequent need to urinate could be symptoms of diabetes, but doctors usually test for that first of all. And what about lyme? Did he have a tick recently? I really hope you find a solution!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Something similar to this happens to me. I have had these symptoms for over 15 years and never once has a doctor validated or attributed them to IBS/constipation. I do know that they are related as I suffer with them daily.

These are my symptoms:

-Every morning, I wake up with a fog/dizziness/pressure in my head. This lasts until I have a bowel movement. If I evacuate completely, the feeling goes away.

-When I get very constipated, I get a terrible pain over my right eye. The only way to alleviate this is to get a colonic. After the colonic, it dissipates.

My colon hydrotherapist attributes the feeling to toxicity due to the build up of stool and mucus in my colon. For some reason, I produce and hold on to a lot of mucus.

I would love to know exactly why this happens but have never received an answer from a doctor. If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

wigglesmom said:


> Something similar to this happens to me. I have had these symptoms for over 15 years and never once has a doctor validated or attributed them to IBS/constipation. I do know that they are related as I suffer with them daily.
> 
> These are my symptoms:
> 
> ...


If dizziness or brain fog is related to eating and/or toilet business (in lack of a better expression) there is reason to believe that it can be due to IBS (or more likely SIBO/candida/parasites/other bacterial infection). This is of course an unqualified guess based on knowledge I've managed to read myself to. But I think it makes sense since the toxicity in you stool, are not caused by the stool itself, but by the microorganisms in your stool.

"Doctors have long said that _autointoxication_ causes clouding of consciousness and that this autointoxication is what is responsible for hepatic encephalopathy. Ironically, modern conventional doctors label autointoxication itself as quackery while still maintaining that *intestinal faecal toxins can poison the brain and cause hepatic encephalopathy* (clouding of consciousness) if the liver fails to detoxify it. Intestinal _candidiasis_ (also known as _candida-related complex_ or _the yeast syndrome_) causing "brain fog" in alternative medicine parallels candidiasis causing clouding of consciousness in conventional medicine. Some alternative medicine practitioners say that _mucoid plaque_can indirectly cause "brain fog" by providing a haven for autointoxication causing bacteria and candida yeast as well as by acting as a reservoir for the toxins they produce."


----------



## celes (Nov 15, 2013)

Not only do I get dizziness/vertigo, but headaches as well. Not migraines but just really bad headaches. Mostly it seems to flare up at night - the doctor has told me this is normal too. Typically it seems my dizziness occurs in the day time though if I walk around it lasts for just a few minutes and I experience vertigo randomly. Freaks you out at first to be sure...


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I just went to have a colonic, and she told me that gallons of mucus came out. I had a terrible headache before the appointment and brain fog as well. Right after the appointment, I felt completely fine. This has been happening for years. I know that mucus makes me get headaches. I guess what I need to find out now is how to stop the mucus build up. I take probiotics and turmeric. Turmeric is supposed to reduce inflammation, and I believe that inflammation is what causes mucus. I also try to eat fermented foods. I think I'll try to up my intake now.

Does anyone know what else can be done?


----------

